# Modifer HO and HN



## katerina_98 (Oct 24, 2012)

When billing Behavioral Health I am trying to find documentation that states you can only use HN (Bachelor's degree level counselors) or HO (Masters degree level) if you are licensed.  These modifiers clearly state that they are for the individuals listed.  

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

